# WSH Do While (?.Busy) Loop



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm looking for a reference on how to use a "Do While ([application].Busy) Loop" in a script. Any ideas?


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

RE: Windows98SE, Windows Script 5.6

Let me reword my question: Does anyone know of a flag or variable or value or whatever in the registry that indicates whether an application is "busy" acutally doing something or just sitting there at idle waiting for a command? The expression "IE.Busy" in "Do While (IE.Busy) Loop" must test something in the registry. How do I find out what it tests and what flags other applications might test for the same purpose?


----------

